# [Contemplating] Dragonlance Classics



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

My games are a little slow today, and I'm a little bored at work, so I thought I would toss this idea out.

When the original Dragonlance modules came out, I bought all twelve of them.  Several times over the years my friends and I would start them as a campaign, but we never went further than the third module.  Despite their flaws, I enjoyed reading them immensely, and would like to play them through at least once.

As creamsteak and others have mentioned, PbP is an excellent format for roleplaying-heavy campaigns, and the Dragonlance Classics certainly fit into that category.  For the last month I've considered starting a recruitment thread, but I decided to give myself time to establish my other games first.

But, as long as I'm bored, I thought I would share my contemplations with you all.

1.  I would want to use the existing characters(Tanis, Raistlin, etc), but they would need to be converted to 3E.  I think it would work best to use just the four base classes (Cleric, Fighter, Rogue, and Wizard).

2.  Additional characters would join as the story progressed (Gilthanas, Tika, etc), and after the fourth module the group would split in two.  This would allow up to sixteen players eventually.

3.  The original modules started players at various levels (Raistlin the 3rd level wizard with several 6th level fighters) and progressed into the early teens (subject to racial limits).  I would probably start everyone at 5th level and go from there.  I'm curious what it would look like if players attained 20th level by the end (2 levels per module). 

4.  In order to finish it within five years, I would probably need to skip over many of the minor fights, but play out the important ones.

Hmm, let's start with that.  What do you think?  What would you suggest?


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

I, too, have always tried to get a group to run through the dragonlance modules and adventures.  I've tried three times at it always dies out.  The best I've ever done is get a group through to DL8, but it died out after that.

I would love to run in this game.  I think the appeal was that I wanted to run in them but the players didn't have that same desire.

I think the modules can be converted to 3-e (or 3.5e) without too much difficulty but the dragons would have to be done carefully.  Obviously, they are much tougher in 3e than in dragonlance.

Keia


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 28, 2003)

Why just the base classes?  Why wouldn't Riverwind be an ranger?


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Let me think about this rationally:

1 - I'm very interested.

2 - I'm already in three of your games, Derek, and I know you want to cap player cross-over at 2 games.

3 - I'm pretty much maxed out on the PbP front, really.

CONCLUSION:  Can you save me a spot for a later additional character?    I'm sure some of my games will be done/dead by then.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not too particularily familiar with the story, so I wouldn't be able to do alot of metagaming, but one of my favourite boks of alltime was Kendermore (I think that's ddragonlance?)

So, guess what I'm trying to say is...
Need a kender?

"I've never been at a siege before...
Say, what's this button do? "
*THUNK.. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SPLAT*

oops.."


----------



## Douane (Jan 28, 2003)

I would be interested, too. 

I have the fondest memories of my first AD&D campaign, set in Krynn. (Never played these modules, though.)


Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 28, 2003)

If I wasn't clear I would like to play Riverwind.  I am in the same boat as you got about half-way through DL3.  Don't know why its so hard to find players for this campaign.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd really like to play Raistlin   I'm a big fan of the books, and I'd really like to take the role of one of the main characters.

If you've not already found it, the Dragonlance Nexus site is well worth a look.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 29, 2003)

Seeing as Heavy G's non-iconic adventure has just ended, I'm at a loose end with regard to PBP gaming, so I'd love to be involved.  Although it's been a few years since I've read the Dragonlance novels, I was quite the DL fanboy in my younger years, so I'm still reasonably familiar/knowledgable with the setting.

I'd love to play Goldmoon, or possibly Gilthanis, if the game eventuates, and I'd also be happy to help with conversions, planning etc...  I'll watch this thread closely to see how things develop.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I, too, have always tried to get a group to run through the dragonlance modules and adventures.  I've tried three times at it always dies out.  The best I've ever done is get a group through to DL8, but it died out after that.
> 
> I think the modules can be converted to 3-e (or 3.5e) without too much difficulty but the dragons would have to be done carefully.  Obviously, they are much tougher in 3e than in dragonlance.*




Wow, that's a lot better than I did.  I was especially interested in running DL10, the one about the Silvanesti Woods and the dreamweb.

Yes, dragons would take some work.  When 2E came out, they were much stronger.  When 3E came out, they bumped them up again.  But using a lot of young dragons is definitely doable.  And player classes have gotten somewhat better along the way.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Why just the base classes?  Why wouldn't Riverwind be an ranger? *




I'm not a big fan of the 3E ranger.  I think what I might do is add several of the ranger's class skills to the fighter class list (Animal Empathy, Knowledge (nature), and Wilderness Lore).  Then add Track to the fighter's feat list.  The rest of the ranger's skills are on the rogue class list.  The favored enemy bonus and spells aren't that significant.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm glad to hear a bunch of people are interested.  I'm not ready to start reserving particular characters for people, but I will take your enthusiasm into account when the time comes.  Since the campaign might go on for quite a while, I would probably need to choose players with care.

I'd really like some feedback on the level concept.  So here's a quick poll.  What levels would you like to see the modules cover?

1. 5-13

2. 5-20

3. Other (explain)


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

My suggestion would be either 5-20 or 5-other.  The reason for the 5-other would be the final confrontations and the final battles.  Fighting Tiamat would be an outstanding way to finish a campaign - at least in my opinion.  Then, you have the epilogue and you wrap it up.

One of the things that would need to be dealt with would be the requirements for certain characters to survive (mysterious deaths - etc.).  Although, in 3e, the mechanics would allow character to return through raise or resurrection easier as well.

The commitment of time and effort for someone as the gm and for the players would need to be taken seriously.  Who knows what direction things may go with the adventure?


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2003)

While I don't have any set level preference, I think option 1 would not go far enough. IIRC, Kitiara is somewhere near lvl 15 in the final module. The other Dragon Highlords would be probably  be of even higher lvl.

There is another point of concern: IIRC, the original DL modules were often shunned, because on some occasions rather heavy-handed "railroading" was required to keep the group on track.
Potential Players should be aware of these "limits". (hopefully no problem with those dedicated enough to play.)

Last point: I do think the characters need to be reworked somehow. If you go with the original stats from DL5, Caramon would have more skill points than Tanis. Also, Flint would have exactly 1 point per level (supposedly spent on Craft:Toymaking).


Folkert

[EDIT: Sorry for the rambling style! IT's 6am over here and I'm almost asleep on my keyboard.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *There is another point of concern: IIRC, the original DL modules were often shunned, because on some occasions rather heavy-handed "railroading" was required to keep the group on track.
> Potential Players should be aware of these "limits". (hopefully no problem with those dedicated enough to play.)
> 
> Last point: I do think the characters need to be reworked somehow. If you go with the original stats from DL5, Caramon would have more skill points than Tanis. Also, Flint would have exactly 1 point per level (supposedly spent on Craft:Toymaking).
> *




Yes, several of the Dragonlance modules used textbook railroading.  While I would not want to limit creative characters, I would expect the party to follow the general flow of the modules.  I would tell them when they were getting off course though, rather than continue throwing bigger and bigger units of the dragon armies at them until they die.  

I agree that the stats also need to be changed.  Riverwind had something like four stats at 15 or above, while Tasslehoff had a Dexterity of only 17 as a kender thief.  I would probably do point buy, with the restriction that the general feel of the character should be maintained (possibly by maintaining the same highest and lowest stat).  Caramon should still be musclebound, Raistlin should still be somewhat frail, etc.


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2003)

Concerning point-buy:

A small overview (using the official WotC conversion rules and assuming the +1 attr. point on 4th lvl went to their highest attr.):


Tanis: 39
Caramon: 48+ (due to strength)
Raistlin. 35
Flint: 30
Tasslehoff: 25
Sturm: 37
Goldmoon: 38
Riverwind: 49
Tika: 30


[And some people say that FR has way to powerful NPC's.]

Hope this will be useful for further discussion on this subject.

Folkert


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks, Folkert.  I didn't have time to tackle that myself, but it is quite informative.

That's approximately a 38 average.  I might knock it down a bit.

Here's poll #2:  What level of point buy should I use?

1. 28
2. 32
3. 36
4. 40
5. Other (explain)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 29, 2003)

*ranger or fighter*

Do you plan on upping the fighters skill points as well?  Its hard enough to get the ranger the skills he needs without going to two per level.  If your saying their fighter/rouges than how did Riverwind survive by himself?  That's quite a reduction in b.a.b and hps.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 29, 2003)

I think I need to drop out, its not possible to convert Riverwind as he was originally envisioned.  Good luck to you all looks like its going to harder than it was before.  Or the monsters are definately going to have to be toned down.  Dragon Lance is a low-magic world for the most part, there are obvious exeptions like the blue crystal staff, but on the whole things like +3 swords are considered relics.  So if your reducing attributes and keeping the modules treasure alotment, their will be problems.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

For point buy, I'd go with option 3 or 4.  As rangerjohn says, Dragonlance is something of a low-magic world, and 3e relies quite heavily on magical equipment to balance character's power levels.  Higher than average ability scores should reduce this problem somewhat.

As far as play levels go, I'd go with option 2.  You need to have quite high level characters once we reach the end of the adventures.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: ranger or fighter*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Do you plan on upping the fighters skill points as well?  Its hard enough to get the ranger the skills he needs without going to two per level.  If your saying their fighter/rouges than how did Riverwind survive by himself?  That's quite a reduction in b.a.b and hps. *




Yes, I would consider giving each class an additional two skill points.  I enjoy a skill-rich game.  On the other hand, if I am using 40 point buy, it is not hard for characters interested in skill points to put 14 or higher in Intelligence.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *I think I need to drop out, its not possible to convert Riverwind as he was originally envisioned.  Good luck to you all looks like its going to harder than it was before.  Or the monsters are definately going to have to be toned down.  Dragon Lance is a low-magic world for the most part, there are obvious exeptions like the blue crystal staff, but on the whole things like +3 swords are considered relics.  So if your reducing attributes and keeping the modules treasure alotment, their will be problems. *




I hope I am not reading too much emotion into this, but you sound really upset.  As I mentioned before, this is a discussion thread, not a recruitment.  Nothing is set in stone, and I can be convinced to change my mind.  If you can recommend an alt ranger that doesn't use spells, I would be interested.

Let me shed some light on monsters and treasure.  I don't plan on an exact conversion.  Before 3E, balancing encounters and treasure was really tough, and even the best modules made mistakes.  Thus I will feel free to change the types of encounters, the number of foes, the types of treasure found, and so on.  I will preserve unique items and villians, but their stats may change.  And I will introduce some new villians of my own.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 30, 2003)

Well about the best solution I can see to a spelless ranger,also dropping  favoured enemy; which btw would be stronger in DL less diversity in enemies means it would be used more often; is the barbarian.  This might actually fit as the Que-shu are supposed to be a barbaric tribe, but you've disallowed barbarians as well.


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2003)

I think I would go with a 36 point-buy, nobody needs to be an expert on everything.

Besides, those original stats had some serious flaws in my opinion (ie. Caramon's Int of 12, right along with Tanis)

However, perhaps even a 40 point-buy would be in order, considering that the Heroes of the Lance never relied much on equipment and Dl itself seems to be a rather sparse setting considering magical items.

Perhaps you should be thinking about making them Pre-Gen PC's.

Re. the Ranger: Why not use the OA method? Instead of a new spell-level, he gains a feat.


Folkert


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *I think I would go with a 36 point-buy, nobody needs to be an expert on everything.
> 
> Besides, those original stats had some serious flaws in my opinion (ie. Caramon's Int of 12, right along with Tanis)
> 
> ...




Pre-Gen PC's are an option.  I'd prefer to share the responsibility and privilege with the players, but we'll see.

I think the essence of the problem is that some of the ranger and barbarian abilities (two-weapon fighting, spells, rage, animal companions) do not fit the feel of the Dragonlance Classics, IMO.  However, if I was really picky, the same could be said of numerous wizard and cleric spells.

On the other hand, the skill selection and number of skills, the decision to use light armor, and favored enemy ability do fit the setting.  Since the characters would start at 5th level, the usual concern of front-loading rangers is not an issue.

The OA method is a possibility.  I could also substitute a feat for the animal companion.  Or I could just relax a bit about the difference if feel, and trust the player to develop the character appropriately.  Perhaps Riverwind does get an animal companion in this version.  Maybe Riverwind could rage.

To be fair, let's make poll #3: What about rangers?

1. Use the PH version
2. Give fighters a few more skills and Track feat
3. Use an alternate ranger
4. Allow barbarian instead
5. Other


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 30, 2003)

*Poll #3*

I not stating a preference either way but as for animal companion that's only with animal empathy or the animal friendship spell.    Rangers favoured enemy would account for his buried memories, he would instinctively know the weaknesses.  As for rage I could see it, but only if Goldmoon was in danger.  I could also see Riverwind having the 40' move, the hd12 and the evasion.  One other thing there will be no divine spell-casting untill the appropiate gods come back.  How long before Kiri-Joloth and Habbakuk return?  That would be up to you Gru.


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

As to your Ranger poll, I'm in favor of an alternate ranger.  There are many out there and this poll wasn't for which alternate ranger to use.  I have my own thought on that, but I'll save it for later.  

Overall, the characters should start out relatively close to the starting characters from the books.  However, there are going to be differences after play begins.  Every time I run them (with different groups) the character developed differently - whether it was items they found or that were related to them in the books were gioven to someone else, character advancement, spell choices, etc.  When the groups split, they didn't even have the same members in them.

I think that if you want the players to have an investment in the character, then you must have the players involved in the creation process.  Obviously, the GM would have the over-riding say.

Dragonlance is a low magic world, but not everything glowed or was obviously magical, either.  I think the magic level will be reduced even by having just one wizard and a little bit of a cleric.  That will limit the magic right there.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

Keia, I concur on the issue of character creation and development.  This needs to be a joint project.

Magic in the DL modules seems to be handled in ways similar to LOTR.  Most items are gifts, recovered from crypts, or quested for.  Very little is looted from enemies.  And yes, the characters seem to get a few really powerful items (Wyrmsbane, Dragon orbs) and a handful of supplemental ones (armor, shields, glasses).

I haven't made characters with 40-point buy before, so I listed some stat combos to chew on:

18, 18, 15, 8, 8, 8
18, 16, 14, 12, 12, 8
17, 15, 15, 12, 12, 11
15, 15, 14, 14, 14, 14

Seems reasonable to me (the first and the last are a little silly, but those are the extremes).  I like the arguments about the strength of the heroes vs. the strength of the magic items.


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

Probably the most intriguing of those is the second which can have some variation:

18,16,14,14,10,8
18,16,14,12,10,10
18,14,14,14,14,8

For 40 point buy I like this one probably the best (unless you're a spellcaster):
16,16,16,12,12,10

And the list goes on.

Keia

[Man, I have too much time on my hands]


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 30, 2003)

I know I am jumping in here a little late, but I am VERY interested to play the Dragonlance modules.  The novels were the first fantasy I read and have always been a favorite of mine.

On the question of Riverwind, I think the 3E Barbarian would be a near perfect fit for him (no spells, take the track feat, extra movement and able to take a pounding - sounds like Riverwind to me!!).  Plus it's simple to do.  

Pre-Gen characters would be the most authentic way to go, but I agree with an earlier post that the Players will be more interested if they have a hand in Character Creation.  That said a point buy is the best option.  As long as the modules are converted with the stats of the characters in mind I don't think the number of points should matter all that much, just pick a number.

All that being said, I would love to play Sturm Brightblade.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

The following is an attempt to formalize my thoughts thus far:

1. The players will use the original characters concepts (Tanis, Raistlin, etc), but will not be expected to do an exact conversion.
2. The DM will use many of the original locations, enemies, and treasures from the modules, but will not do an exact conversion.

Based on the feedback so far, I am leaning towards:

1. Starting at 5th level and aiming for 20th
2. Using 40-point buy for the characters
3. Allowing Riverwind to be a barbarian

Here's a new question for those interested: How should I choose players?  In my previous PbP games, I have generally accepted players on a first come, first served basis.  About a month into the campaign I usually lose a character or two.  I am wondering if I can minimize this phenomenon by being a little more selective.

Let me turn the question around: if you were organizing this game, what would you look for in a player?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

Personally I think there would be enough people interested in playing that it wouldn't neccessarily cause a problem.  Also most of the characters that joined later actually were NPCs if you have read the annotated Chronicles.

I feel the best way to determine to select who should join would be to do 3 things.  The first is to see if they are in other games, and to find out how many if they are in other games(this will indicate whether or not they would seem to have the time to participate).  The next thing to do would be to look at their writing style if they are in other games to see if you think they would fit in with your conception.  The third thing would be to check to see what they know about the character they want to portray.

I know there are quite a few characters in the party at the start, so you will need a few people, so that might have to change how picky you are.

Tanis
Caramon
Raistlen
Flint
Tas
Sturm
Goldmoon
Riverwind

thats 8 just to start.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 31, 2003)

To address Gru's suggestions/inclinations in order -

I agree that starting at fifth level and progressing to somewhere around the 20th level mark would be an appropriate level range for the modules and setting.  I envision that the players and DM would work together to make a loose conversion of each character that would, even if changing the details of certain minor abilities, retain the character's overall flavour as presented in the original modules.

As for the point total of each character, I'd personally be most comfortable if the characters were created using a 36-point buy, but I understand that certain characters with multiple high scores (Raistlin, Gilthanis) may be difficult to create effectively or consistantly enough with their original versions without using more.  For this reason, and because it seems to be the general concensus, I'm perfectly happy with a 40-point buy.


On the topic of Riverwind, I feel that a multiclass barbarian/alternate (or possibly even PHB) ranger would be ideal.  Certain class abilities from this combination would certainly be in character for Riverwind (fast movement, track, lots'o'HP, light armour), whilst others would be less consistent with RW as he's portrayed in the novels (spellcasting, rage, two-weapon fighting).  I'm certain that the player of Riverwind would be able to work with Gru in order to minimise/play down (or even eliminate) those features that are out of place, whilst emphasising those that fit Riverwind's character.

Of the starting eight characters, I can't foresee any problems with converting them to 3rd edition, excepting the afformentioned Riverwind.  Caramon would convert to be a typical high Str/Con fighter, Tasslehoff fits almost perfectly as a high Dex, low Wis single-classed rogue, etc...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

What would you classify Sturm as.  He wasn't exactly a paladin, he had no healing abilities or the other palidan powers.  I tink he was just a fighter, albeit one with an honor code.  I wouldn't be inclined to allow any Paladins untill the return of the gods if I was DMing.  I would stat him up as having higher wisdom and intelligence then Caramon, less strength and Constitution, but having a +1 Greatsword.

The other uestion is what is Tanis.  A ranger?  But he can't cast spells, a Fighter? But what about his knowedge of nature and tracking ability.  I think he would be a level or 3 of ranger and 2 of fighter from when he was a merc.  He would need to go with an alternate ranger type though, he can't fight with two blades.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

In the original modules both Tanis and Sturm were fighters.  I'm comfortable leaving them that way, even though Tanis doesn't have the tracking/wilderness lore he seems to have in the book (Keep in mind that there were no skills or proficiencies in 1E D&D).  Tanis could take nature skills as cross-class picks or using Skill Focus feats. 

Once the gods return, I would be comfortable with letting Sturm (or others) multiclass to paladin.

Shalimar, I agree that PbP experience is a good prerequisite to participation in this game.  So if any of those interested are not already in a game, do so quickly.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

Tanis could take track as a feat and even trade out a few skills for more ranger type skills.  Tanis would be intriguing to build, both for the skills and for the feats.  He seems more ranged than melee at first but that focus changes later in the story (obviously the fact that he had a good sword helped the matter).

Four fighters, a ranger, a rogue, a wizard, and a cleric.  What a group  (that's one well-protected wizard).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

Which makes you wonder why Raistlin tried to sneak up on a black dragon with the help of some gully dwarves.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

my fave character is Kitiara ;p hehe....


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

Taking so many skills cross classed for a fighter is a good way to not be good at any of them unless you are really upping the skill point levels.  I think that Tanis would be an iconic ranger if not for the spells and the whole two weapons thing.  Substitute weapon focus bow for two weapon fighting, and perhaps other bow feats for what doesn't match.  For Favored enemy take humans and goblinoids.

Humans for his mother's rape and the years he spent fighting as a merc.  Gobloids because he hates them soo much.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Which makes you wonder why Raistlin tried to sneak up on a black dragon with the help of some gully dwarves. *




Because he isn't stupid enough to take on a dragon that had so badly trashed the party on the surface.  Stealth was the better idea, just had bad luck.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *my fave character is Kitiara ;p hehe.... *




Perhaps you'd like to be a guest star when we get to her part in the story?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Taking so many skills cross classed for a fighter is a good way to not be good at any of them unless you are really upping the skill point levels.
> *




I agree that we either need to swap the ranger feats/spells or swap the fighter skills.

Modified Ranger: Favored Enemy; 4 skill points; Track and two other feats at 1st level; Feats at 4, 8, 11, 14 (replacing spell levels)
Fighter: Heavy Armor; 2 skill points; One feat at 1st level; Feats at every even level

The ranger ends up with seven feats and 92 skill points.  The fighter ends up with eleven feats and 46 skill points.  Two of the feats should be limited to when the ranger is in light armor.

At 5th level the ranger would have four feats and 28 skill points.  The fighter would have three feats and 14 skill points.  Yeah, I'm still not convinced the ranger is necessary.

Here's another option.  The fighters in the party could each choose to use either fighter, barbarian, paladin, or ranger skill sets.  They would get the same number of skill points (4).  Thus Sturm could have more courtly skills, while Tanis and Riverwind have more wilderness skills.  Flint and Caramon might be fine with the standard fighter choices (although, as I recall, Flint didn't like riding or swimming, so he must have put a lot into Craft).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GruTheWanderer _*Perhaps you'd like to be a guest star when we get to her part in the story? *




Hey works for me! 

Give me the ruthlessly wonderful Kitiara and her creepy but interesting relationship with the very cool Lord Soth and I'll be a happy guest star camper!

 

...must....kill...annoying...golden...general...must kill....


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

Allright, i know a lot of people think I'm in too many games (They've said so in one of CS's discussion thread on this board), but I really truley love kenders, Gaming, and PBP.

SO, unless
A) Mr DM doesn't want me
or
B) Someone else REALLY REALLY wants to play Tas

then I'ld love to be him.

I have experience both IRL and PBP with gaming, and spent several years either playing as or playing with a kender (One of my best friends played a kender for the entirety of my Beta game IRL, and they ended up going to Kendermore on several occasions).

So, should I be in or not?  Your call.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

Here's the interest I've seen so far:

Jemal - Tas
Kitana - Kitiara
Keia - Tanis?
rangerjohn - Riverwind
garyh - later character
Douane
Jarval - Raistlin
Jalon - Goldmoon, Gilthanis
ErichDragon - Sturm
Shalimar

No specific interest in Caramon or Flint so far, but several players available.

There's no time like the present to start getting to know people, so please introduce yourself and your PbP experience.  I know Keia, Jemal, and garyh (from games) and Kitana (from discussions), but I haven't had the pleasure of working with the rest of you.  Please note, this is still not a recruitment thread or an audition.  I'm just curious to see what kind of people are interested in the game.

Jemal, Mr. DM doesn't sound like a very flattering title.  Gru or Derek will do fine.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

I would be interested in Tanis or Sturm if I played(I don't particularly like tanks like Caramon, and I love the history of the other two, its soo tragic), but as you said, this isn't a recruitment thread.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

If we are asking about interest, I would like Tanis or either of the twins (Raistlin more than Caramon).  Having read the pre-stories of the twins as well as the later books has really intrigued me with Raistlin.

Tanis, the torn one trying to live in two different worlds but not accepted in either.

I guess the list in order of preference would be Raistlin, Tanis, Caramon.

I like the idea of choosing skill sets for the fighter-types, almost like the backgrounds in D20 Modern. (I may incorporate that I my RL games).

Keia


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 31, 2003)

My Name is ErichDragon, and I'm an RPaholoic.  

Chorus: <Hi ErichDragon!>

I haven't played in any PbP games as yet.  I just got turned on to the idea since my regular gaming group has all but fizzled out.  I am involved in Timothy's A Game of Politics Recruitment thread though.

I have been playing Dungeons and Dragons in one form or another for about 20 years. (God I am getting old!)  My other Roleplaying experience includes Marvel Super Heroes, Mechwarrior, Shadowrun, GURPS, Gamma World, Vampire:Masquerade, Rifts, Champions and other Heroes games, and a whole lot of other smaller games that would take a whole post to list.

The Dragonlance Chronicles were the first fantasy books I ever read all those years ago.  I love the setting and the characters.  Many of the early campaigns I ran were set in Krynn, so I would be more than willing to help with conversions or Dragonlance specific rules.

I can post at least twice a day during the week.  Weekends could be once to 100 times depending on my social calendar.  Like I mentioned earlier I would love to play Sturm.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

"Welcome to the club Eric, I'm Jemal, running for chairman.  If he's around, you'll meet GaryH.. The current chairman.. soon enough.  Over here's Kitana, one of our resident weird-little-ladies.  And that's Shalimar, the other one.  Um, What I mean is.. uh.."  He stops and looks around, deciding to let everyone introduce themself while he goes to the corner and tries to work his foot out of his mouth.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

I am soo not weird.  I am just ecentric.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

According to Websters:

Eccentric: Odd, unorthodox.
Weird: Queer, Bizarre
Bizarre: Odd, Eccentric
Odd: Peculiar, Queer, Eccentric

ETC, ETC.

ALl those words are literally, according to the dictionary, the same.

SO you just admitted you were weird, odd, bizarre, queer, and peculiar by calling yourself eccentric.
 neener neener nya nya na booboo


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes dear, but eccentric sounds better, and in some cases perception is the only thing that matters.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Eccentric: Odd, unorthodox.
> Weird: Queer, Bizarre
> Bizarre: Odd, Eccentric
> Odd: Peculiar, Queer, Eccentric
> *




I freely admit all those things about myself and stand up in martyrdom (or perhaps not cuz martyrs die don't they) for the cause of all those who are bizzare, odd, eccentric and quite WEIRD...but not scary weird, only cute weird.

*Kitiara-wanna-be salutes*

LOL although I wouldn't mind playing good(or bad)  old Raistlin


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi, my Name is Jarval, and I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM!

Ahem, sorry about that... 

I've been playing PbP here on EN World since the start of the Psionicle game, just over a year ago.  I'm now in just over a dozen games, including Jemal's Enter the Hellmouth and Star Wars games (there's a link to a full list of my games in my sig).  I am already in one Dragonlance game, Deedlit's (rather less than sane) Kender game...

I'm also running the Of Sound Mind game, based on Piratecat's adventure of the same name.  My Mecha Crusade game is on pause at the moment, with me and Creamsteak in discussion about it's future direction.

I've got two RPG campaigns going IRL, and I play in another two (although all of these are somewhat intermittent).

IRL, I'm a student, studying science and computing.  I'm a big fan of fantasy fiction, my favourite authors are Robin Hobb and Terry Pratchett.  Other interests include: Watching TV (Buffy, Angel, Stargate, Dawson's Creek ), board games, movies, urban music, and so on...

Hmm, starting to sound a like a lonely hearts add


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

Gru, how would you stat up everyones equipment at the Start, exactly what was in the book, or purchase stuff?  I mean, they lost everything but their weapons and armor at the very start, and they didn't have much more as it was.  They didn't have money either, it was an issue quite often.

Sturm:
-Bastard Sword (Magic? It is the one that wont break unless he does at the very least a masterwork blade)
-Short sword
-Daggers 1 or 2
-A masterwork Breastplate (This is his solamnic armor worked with the symbols of the knighthood)
-A waterskin or two

Caramon:
-Whatever weapons he wants (a long sword, short sword, minimum 4 daggers)
-Chainshirt
-Shield
-Raist's equipment
-Raist's drink herbs
-4 water skins

Raistlen:
-Spell book
-Staff of Magius
-Spell component pouches
-Dagger in a sleeve spring

Goldmoon
-Blue Crystal Staff
-Did she have a music instrumant or just sang with no accompaniment?

Riverwind
-Only clothes, he even had to borrow weapons from Tanis

Tanis:
-Hunting Leathers
-2 daggers, Elven Longbow and Quiver of Arrows( Does he still have the magic arrowheads?), Longsword
-Laurana's ring

Tas:
-Who the heck knows?
at the very least:
-rabbit slayer (I think it was strongly implied it was magic, he did use it to injure the father of the gods)
-2 or 3 daggers
-Hoopak
-pouches of random goodies(borrowed naturally)

Flint:
-Master Crafted War Axe
-unknown armor
-Toys
-dagger
-Helmet( is the Griffon Mained helmet master craft? I know it wasn't really griffon hair... but flint didn't)


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi, I'm rangerjohn I am currently playing Valangil in the Lotr game here and Pharos the cursed human minotaur in pbem.  As well as Lance the ranger/rouge in table top when I can;  average 1/3 months.  I have been roleplaying for about 20 years now, do you really want to know all they systems I've played?  As for Garyh he's in about every game here including the Lotr game with Valangil.  Jamal you have your work cut out for you.  As for post frequency I can post at least once a day in the early evening.

  On the subject of equipment are we playing the books or the modules?  Riverwind and Goldmoon had equipment in the modules, admittedly leather armor and thier primary weapon, but I believe they were magical.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Once again, I invade this thread with a factual post: 

Equipment as per DL 5:

Tanis:

Longsword +2
Longbow
2 Daggers
Leather Armor +2


Caramon:

Longsword (Books say Shortsword)
Spear (Books don't mention this)
Dagger
Ring mail Armor
Smal Shield


Raistlin:

Staff of Magius


Flint:

Hand axe +1 (Books say battleaxe)
Dagger
Studded Leather
Small Shield


Tasslehoff:

Hoopak (= Jo Stick +2)
Dagger
Leather Armor


Sturm:

Two-handed Sword +3 ("Brightblade")
Dagger
Chain mail (The books call it full plate and chain = probably 3E half-plate)


Goldmoon:

Sling +1
Blue Crystal Staff (= Staff +2)
Leather Armor


Riverwind:

Longsword +2
Short Bow
Dagger +1
Leather Armor


Hope this helps somewhat!

Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

> Equipment as per DL 5




Ah whats DL 5? is that the module number?

Besides I thought magic weapons were very rare in DL.


----------



## Keia (Feb 1, 2003)

Magic was rare in the books, but I believe the modules had a decent amount of equipment.  Nothing earth-shattering but smoe good gear.  I'd check out the modules, but I don't want to look at them in cause we start this up sometime soon.

Keia


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah whats DL 5? is that the module number?
> 
> Besides I thought magic weapons were very rare in DL. *




1. Yes, it's in fact the module number. 
DL 1-4 = Dragons of Autumn Twilight Adventures 
DL 5 gives extended background info on both the setting and the characters.

2. This might be (I think I still recall some from the "Tales" Series), however one could always use the Rokugan approach, i.e. they are not exactly magical, only very well made.


Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok, about magic items, DL is somewhat low magic.  VERY few high end items in the world.  As I said previously +3 swords were considered relics.  At least on the continent of Ansalon.  Not that this was always so, most are presumed lost or destroyed during the cataclysm.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"Welcome to the club Eric, I'm Jemal, running for chairman.  If he's around, you'll meet GaryH.. The current chairman.. soon enough.*




Hi everybody!

If I did play a starting character, I'd be interested in Caramon.  I'm not sure what later character I'd play.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Ok, about magic items, DL is somewhat low magic.  VERY few high end items in the world.  As I said previously +3 swords were considered relics.  At least on the continent of Ansalon.  Not that this was always so, most are presumed lost or destroyed during the cataclysm. *




True.  But the Heroes of the Lance, through their adventures, get their hands on a fair number of relics.  They go into quite a few places that have been vacant since the Cataclysm (Xak Tsaroth, Derkin's Tomb, Skullcap, The Vale of the Silver Dragon, The High Clerist's Tower, etc).

Let's take a poll about starting equipment.  How shall we handle it?

1. Use the equipment indicated in DL1 (and/or DL5)
2. Set a starting limit (some fraction of the DMG value?)
3. Let the player decide (subject to peer review)
4. Other


----------



## Keia (Feb 1, 2003)

As far as starting magic items go, I would suggest that the GM supply the core items the group starts with (blue crystal staff, staff of Magius - which by the way is a perfect example of a leveled item, the Brightblade), then anyone who is too low would select items to fill but be in the flavor of the game.

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

I would go with number 4, other.

Go with what is actually in Dragons of Autumn twilight.  Get that by reading, and working it out ourselves, subject to your review.

So give all the characters their signature items: rabbit slayer, the Staff of Magius, the Bright Blade, etc.

Then do something like I put in my list above.  At most the non-signature items should be masterwork, and magic Items should not be up for purchase.  Flint's axe (He is a master craftsman), Tanis 6 enchanted arrowheads (Made by flint, so masterwork, and enchanted by the qualinesti Court Mage) Tanis's Sword was masterworked by Flint and given to him as a present.  Things like this would be cool to use, Sturm's Masterwork armor, etc.

But you should probably make the decision, and its generally pointless to buy all this stuff if we just lose all of it but the signature stuff in flight from Solace anyway.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

There are no events in the modules that take away the characters' equipment away permanently.

Thanks, Shalimar, that is a valid option I forgot.  Use the equipment from the books.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *There are no events in the modules that take away the characters' equipment away permanently.
> 
> Thanks, Shalimar, that is a valid option I forgot.  Use the equipment from the books. *




Oh, I never played the modules, just read the books.  I thought in the flight from the Inn of the lost Home the first time they hade to eave their horses etc. behind and only had their weapons and armor.  If thats not the case, and what they had with them was all they had then they are pretty poor.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Concerning material wealth, DL 5 gave each of the characters 500 steel pieces for free spending.

Also, regarding the magic items: they all are relatively minor and, IIRC, the heroes (or most of them) just returned from 5 years of adventuring. It would be easy to pick up a magic weapon somewhere along the way.

Also, no reason for the absence of some low-level items, since many should have been able to make them in the past:

1. The dwarves (they made the brightblade)
2. The elves, in their defence vs. 3.
3. The Kingpriest's Crusade army


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm not particularly interested in DL 5 if it suggests that they were that rich.  Unless that money was spent to buy the Bright blade, the staff of magius, and the other items they had in the books at the start it is way too much.  and not everyone would have had it.  Tasselhof with that much is laughable he had his knick knacks the Hoopak he made himself,  Riverwind and Goldmoon had the clothes on their back and the Staff when Mishikal stepped in to stop them from getting stoned.  The value of their gear is too widely divergent to let everyone go to town with 500 steel.

I would be most interested in having what they had in the books.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*I would be most interested in having what they had in the books. *




Yeah I think it would be fun to play out of the books myself.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

So what is Riverwind supposed to do twiddle his thumbs?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *So what is Riverwind supposed to do twiddle his thumbs? *




He could do what he did in the books.  Take a sword of a fallen foe, borrow some from Tanis, or Caramon.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

So I guess he hangs back during the first battle, since the only thing mentioned earlier was Tanis giving him clothes.  I don't think it would to wise to enter combat with no weapons or armor.  Attack of oppurtinity everytime you attack that will probably hit.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

In both the modules and the books, Riverwind and Goldmoon are not present at the start of the story.  First the six friends have a reunion, some combat, and set forth.  Then the two plainsmen arrive on the scene.

I believe the story of them getting driven out of the tribe was just in the novels.  That does not have to be the motivation of those two characters in this game, nor will I require Riverwind to go without weapons if the person playing him objects.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't think Riverwind has to twiddle his thumbs.

In the first fight, with draconian "clerics" on the road, he uses a sword and a bow, so he obviously has weapons. (in the novels)

Only when he looses his sword to a baaz, Tanis gives him a dagger.


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

Umm, Tanis gave him a dagger when they encountered those Pseudo priests who said the staff was theirs, and I believe he took one of the swords from the goblins Caramon killed in Tika's house.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *[,,,] and I believe he took one of the swords from the goblins Caramon killed in Tika's house. *




This is not mentioned in the novels, so I think, he might have his own sword, since he also has his bow later on.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *In both the modules and the books, Riverwind and Goldmoon are not present at the start of the story.  First the six friends have a reunion, some combat, and set forth.  Then the two plainsmen arrive on the scene.
> 
> I believe the story of them getting driven out of the tribe was just in the novels.  That does not have to be the motivation of those two characters in this game, nor will I require Riverwind to go without weapons if the person playing him objects. *




I don't have my copy of the books here at school So I might be misremembering please correct me if I am because I want to be straight with my own memories.

I thought that Tanis, Flint and Tas meet up, have a bit of fun with the gaurds Toede leaves to search them, and then go to the Inn?  Once they hit the Inn they meet the others except Sturm, who comes it a little later leading the 2 lost plainsman.  Goldmoon sings about the gods, Hedrick goes postal, burns himself and is healed.  Then they escape from the gaurds by going outt he kitchen.  And the rest is hisory.

That brings me to a question, What is Goldmoon stated as?  I mean she isn't a Cleric at the beginning,  I think she would be a Barbarian 5, then once they found the amulet at the statue she became a cleric.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Goldmoon is a 5th lvl cleric who can't use any clerical spells, until she finds "knowledge of the true gods".


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

She's stated as a cleric w/o spells untill the statue incident.  Which means in this case no domains.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

Which she is not the only one, although the rest are charlatans.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 2, 2003)

Just a bit of fun, my best stab at Raistlin's ability scores, using 36 and 40 point buy:

*36 Point:*
STR 10
DEX 14
CON  8
INT 18
WIS 16
CHA 10

*40 Point:*
STR 10
DEX 15
CON  8
INT 18
WIS 16
CHA 12


Off hand, I can't remember the abilities of the _Staff of the Magius_, other than it's _daylight_ and _featherfall_ powers.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2003)

Here would be my best stat ups for Tanis and Sturm using a 40 point buy and a 36:

Sturm 40:
STR:	16	+3
DEX:	16	+3
CON:	14	+2
INT:	14	+2
WIS:	14	+2
CHA:	12	+1

Sturm 36:
STR:	16	+2
DEX:	14	+4
CON:	14	+2
INT:	14	+2
WIS:	14	+0
CHA:	10	+2


Tanis 40:
STR:	14	+2
DEX:	18	+4
CON:	14	+2
INT:	14	+2
WIS:	11	+0
CHA:	14	+2

Tanis 36:
STR:	14	+2
DEX:	18	+4
CON:	12	+1
INT:	14	+2
WIS:	11	+0
CHA:	12	+1


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

*@ GruTheWanderer:*

Thanks for considering me a possible participant!


However, since my main interest would have been to play either Sturm or Tanis and you've got more than enough applicants for these two, I will retract my submission.


Good luck with the campaign!

Folkert

P.S. If I can be of any help to this endeavour, please tell me. [I've read the novels several times and possess almost everything ever published for DL gaming-wise.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Douane,

Sorry to hear it.  I'll miss seeing your samurai avatar (I'm a big Kurosawa fan).  I've also enjoyed hearing your perspective on the campaign.

I could certainly use your help on the other side of the table.  I'm going to want to create a fair number of enemies with character levels.  You could also help me run them in fight situations, or run friendly and neutral NPC's in dialogues.

Derek


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Derek!

To be honest, I began to have doubts during the last days, whether I would be a good choice to play in your campaign. Perhaps I know the story and the setting a little bit „too" well, given multiple readings of the „Chronicles" and „Legends" and myself looking through all that DL gaming material. So a part of that necessary „sense of wonder" is simply gone.

Rather than letting this get to be a possible cause of disruption way down into the campaign, I thought it would be better to step back in time, especially when there so many others, like ErichDragon, who are really, really interested in playing Sturm or Tanis.


Concerning „the other side of the table": I would be glad to help in any way I can. Since I‘m still monitoring this thread, please so if you need anything or, perhaps even better, send an email my way: Folkert.Siedler@t-online.de


Folkert


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 4, 2003)

Are you still contemplating Gru, or are we going to give it a go?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

Still contemplating.  I've been thinking about this for about two months, and I'm willing to wait until I feel I can do it right.

It looked like one of my current games was ending.  If it did,@I would do Dragonlance.  If not, I am not sure I can handle another game right now.

In the meantime, let's keep this discussion going.  I'll try to make a solid decision by the 15th.

Here's a question for those with PbP experience: Should I set a limit on the number of fights (played out) per module?  What type of fights are worth having in PbP, and what type are worth glossing over?

I should also ask, are there any concerns you would have as players or things you would like to discuss before deciding to play?


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

> Here's a question for those with PbP experience: Should I set a limit on the number of fights (played out) per module? What type of fights are worth having in PbP, and what type are worth glossing over?




I would think all wandering encounters (or at least most) and any fight that the characters can handle easily.  Well, actually, now that I think about it, that's a more difficult question than I thought.  I'll have to think about it some more.

Also, don't feel rushed to get into this.  You want to be ready 'casue this is a long commitment.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Feb 5, 2003)

You could include every fight, but have the players exercise abstract control rather than minute tactical control.  So round by round actions wouldn't be used as much as say "Tanis provides fire support with his bow.  If someone is severely pressed, he draws his sword and counter attacks."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's an idea I was entertaining: what if I let the players take turns describing the wandering encounters and other minor battles?  I could tell them general details about the opponents and the overall EL, then they could describe what happens in their own style (taking into account necessary loss of hp and spells).

Disadvantages to this idea are if a player takes a long time writing the battle, the fact that they might have the spellcasters cast spells the spellcasters would rather keep, and the fact that other players might not feel their characters actions were "in character".

Perhaps the last two disads are overcome by Victim's previous comment.  And I could take volunteers for the who does the writing.  So the combat would work like this:

I indicate monsters are attacking (or one of the players indicates they are attacking after negotiating, sneaking, etc).
I indicate it is minor fight, asking for a volunteer.
Each player describes their general actions for the battle.
Someone volunteers to describe the fight.
I send that person general details about the enemies and their tactics (and a estimated loss of hp and spells).
The volunteer posts a description of the fight.
The campaign continues.

What do you think?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2003)

I would say limit the random encounters to 1 maybe two a module.  But definitely play out the major battles, like the first Draconians, Kishanth, and all of the major things.  For the random encounters I suggest that you have the players each write out their characters general tactics, such as:

Tanis will start with his bow if he has it with him, rapid firing until the enemy are almost to melee range, then using his sword and expertise to defend himself.

If the characters want special tactics, then let them send it to whover is writing up the battle.  This would include which magical and clerical spells to use and in what conditions.  Either that or Gru could just nararate the fights according to what happened in the books.  For example if in the novels one of the characters takes a sword slice, apply it to that character in the game.  Say Riverwind takes a cut to his arm with a short sword in a fight with Goblins, apply that d6 to him in the game, or if he isn't there, some one like him, say Tanis.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

Anyone have any recent thoughts on the combat question?  I'm going to try speeding up lesser combats in Sunless Citadel and Prophecies of the Dragon, to see what works.

So who's still watching this thread?  Should I put the discussion on hold until I'm ready to start recruiting?


----------



## Keia (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm still watching Gru.

As to the combat question, I think that it would be best to have you run them rather than another of the party members.  I think there would too many questions.

I think that some of the random encounters can be eliminated (most often these amount to the fighters pounding things and the casters conserving their strength), and cutting out some of the extraneous rooms and what not in some of the dungeons would be a good idea as well.

As always, these are just my opinions. Any other questions I can help with?

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2003)

I am still watching Gru.

I think that cutting out some of the unimportant battles would also be a good idea, no matter what else we do, it will help.

I think the discussion can continue until you are ready to recruit, it will only cut down on the time from when you start recruiting to the time you are ready to play.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm watching 

Just don't have a comment yet.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2003)

Still here, still watching.  As far as random encounters (and the unimportant planned encounters) go, I think we'd be best off skipping over them.  I think you're going to need to handle XP in a non-standard way as well, advancing the party in level when needed, rather than just on the basis of the encounters we overcome.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

No commentary available at the current time from this terminal.

But I'm still here.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 9, 2003)

Still watching.  I think the previous comments on combat resolution are good.  Everyone seems to agree that you should skip over all of the combats except those integral to the story.

I wouldn't mind if you just wrote a short narative about lesser combats, without party decision making.  Leaving more time for roleplaying and important encounters.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

I'd like to play out my namesake when he shows up. Should be interesting.
Or alternatively I _can_ play any other character.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

Great to hear it.  I'm glad you are all still watching.

Dalamar, your namesake doesn't appear in the Dragonlance Classics as originally written.  But I will find a good place to insert him.


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm still watching, and still interested in Caramon or a later character.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 10, 2003)

*One other big question*

Alright, here's one more possibly contentious question: how closely should the game follow the course of the novels?

1. Exactly
2. Closely
3. Distantly
4. Not at all
5. Other

As I mentioned, the game will stay within the bounds of the modules, so it will resemble the novels to a certain extent.  There are whole modules skipped in the novels, so they will automatically be new.  On the other hand, there are many possible paths through the first module, only one represented in the books.

I will also say that I have no intention of rereading the novels during the game.  However, the players are free to do so.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2003)

I vote 5.  It should not neccessarily follow the books beyond the start, so long as it follows the modules it will be close enough, at least to my way of thinking.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll de-lurk and agree.  Definitely 5.  If we wanted the novels, well, we could all just read them again   Besides IMO a lot of the novels are just not that good.  It was great as an introduction to fantasy, and will always be a cherished classic in that regard, but after many years of reading many other books going back to reading DL is hard.  It reads more like a storyhour than a novel 

All that said I think this is a great idea.  I'd love to play.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I think that some of the random encounters can be eliminated (most often these amount to the fighters pounding things and the casters conserving their strength), and cutting out some of the extraneous rooms and what not in some of the dungeons would be a good idea as well.
> *




I've decided I will desribe the lesser encounters myself to save time, and I will quickly summarize extraneous rooms if they bear no relation to the story.  I'll try to make it clear when the party must make a decision about two or more equally useful routes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 10, 2003)

Also watching and another for 5 on the poll.


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

I think this poll is running still at #5 (for my vote as well).  I'm sure that situations will arise just as in the books, however, I don't want to be bound those constraints.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

#5

I agree that not all the books were that good, I'd like to take the best out of the books and put them into a coherent fun game.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 10, 2003)

I have been a lurking here for a while and well if there is still space I might really like to play Flint as no one has suggested him yet. If I do play Flint I would go with 5 as I really don't want to play a character that dies of a heart attack half-way through the game


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 11, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *I have been a lurking here for a while and well if there is still space I might really like to play Flint as no one has suggested him yet. If I do play Flint I would go with 5 as I really don't want to play a character that dies of a heart attack half-way through the game  *




True, true.  It's almost the end of the game, but I'm sure the player of Sturm would also like better for his character (or maybe not, his end was pretty honorable).

Well, the 5's have it.  And I'm relieved to hear it.  I want to DM the modules, not the novels.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 11, 2003)

I've been lurking for quite some time and because the WoT game closed Gru invited me to join.  Could I get a repost of who has taken which characters?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

I've called Tasslehoff if nobody else really wants him.. If someone else really wants to play a kender, I'll step aside as I AM in.. well, read my sig.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, I'd like to guest star as Kitiara


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 11, 2003)

I have asked to play Sturm.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2003)

I have asked for Tanis or Sturm.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

I've asked for Raistlin or Tanis (in order of preference).


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

I asked for Caramon or a later undecided character.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 11, 2003)

I've asked for Raistlin.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 11, 2003)

And of course the all important attribute points for Flint. I have not looked at the stats for a long time but my best guess would be...

36 points
Str: 16 (10)
Dex: 10 (2)
Con: 19 (13)
Int: 12 (4)
Wis: 12 (4)
Cha: 9 (3)

40 points
Str: 16 (10)
Dex: 12 (4)
Con: 19 (13)
Int: 12 (4)
Wis: 13 (5)
Cha: 10 (4)


----------



## Valara (Feb 11, 2003)

This is taken from above and updated, so I think this might be helpful, it is listed in order of the players preferences as far as they have indicated in the thread:

Jemal - Tas
Kitana - Kitiara, Soth, Raistlin, Araikus
Shalimar - Sturm, Tanis
Keia - Raistlin, Tanis
rangerjohn - Riverwind
garyh - Caramon, later character
Jarval - Raistlin
Jalon - Goldmoon, Gilthanis
ErichDragon - Sturm
Sen Udo-Mal - Flint
Dalamar- Dalamar(inserted at some point to be named later)
Krizzel - any
Darkwolf - undeclared

Edit: ick posted under the wrong username, this is shalimar.

Gru, you asked for our play by post experience, so here goes:

As you can see, I am in Jack Haggerty's Star Wars Iconics, as well as Krizzel's Windy city mutants, and Ashrem/Catulle's Vampire the Masquerade game on these boards.  I am also in the other WOT game(Drothgery's) that migrated off the boards that was using Prophecies of the Dragon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

hehe

I'd also take Lord Soth (he's pretty damned kewl) or Raistlin...maybe Ariakas.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 11, 2003)

I can probably do anyone but Tas....I don't think I would do the kender justice.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Valara, thanks for the update.  You didn't include yourself in the list, but I assume you are interested?


----------



## Valara (Feb 12, 2003)

I did include myself in the update Gru, its me, SHALIMAR, this is just my other user ID the one for the Star Wars ICONICS game.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Let the recruitment begin!

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40750


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Calling Sen-Udo Mal, Krizzel, and Jemal: are you all still interested in playing.  I'd love to hear from you in the recruitment thread.


----------

